# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð°Ð³Ð°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð°

## Claytonvip

Ð¯ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹, Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾-: Ð½ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ» ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð² ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð° Ð³Ð¸Ð±ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐ±ÑÐ°Ð» Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ ÑÐ¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÐµÑ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð¯ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ðµ- ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶Ð°Ð» Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹, Ð° Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ¿ÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ðº Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð¯ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾ÑÐµÐº Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ñ Ð² ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ²Ðµ Ð´ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾, Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   Ð*Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ Ð¢ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾! Ð*ÐÐ ÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ Ð·ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÐ°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµÑÑ, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð*Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐµÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° http://kanoner.com/2020/05/21/165966/ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¢ÐÐÐÐ¢ 3 Ð¸ÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ°Ð±Ð°Ñ Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐµÐºÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð»ÑÑÑÑÑ Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ Ð¨ÐÐÐÐÐ¦ ÐÐÐÐÐÐÐ Ð¯ÐÐ! Ð¨Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÐ¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð°Ð»Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼Ñ, Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ, ÑÐ°ÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ñ Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð² ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ðº Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð¡ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¾Ð± Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ñ Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÐºÐ° Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. ÐÑ Ð´Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ: ÑÐ°Ð³ Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑ-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¹ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑÐµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ Ðº Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ñ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµ!  ÐÐ¿ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¼Ð¸ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑ-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° 90% ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÐµ 100 ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº ÑÐ¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ñ Ñ Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð·Ð½Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐµÐ´ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ñ.Ð´. Ð¯ÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐºÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ñ Ðº Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐ¶ Ð²Ñ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. Ð¡Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð½ ÐµÑÑÑ!

----------

